# Amazon Prime + Viacom, more than 15,000 videos



## sanshoku (Nov 24, 2011)

Amazon announced a licensing agreement with Viacom. There will be more than 15,000 instant streaming videos, including MTV shows, Comedy Central, Nickelodeon, TV Land, Spike, VH1, BET, CMT and Logo. This is only for Amazon Prime members.

Wow


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

woohoo!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

That sounds like more good news for Prime members. You can see the press release in this article:

http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/08/amazon-viacom-deal-brings-more-tv-shows-to-prime-instant-video/


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Now THAT'S some good news.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I *KNOW* this has been asked before, but ... how do you find the free movies at Amazon? I just pulled the trigger for prime but can't seem to find much; a few, mostly old TV shows. Help?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I wish they would give us more options for purchasing videos.  Yesterday my granddaughter wanted to watch Shrek and I had to pay $2.99 for 24 hours of viewing.  I would much rather have paid $10.99 or $12.99 and own it, because she tends to like to watch the same movies over and over...and over...and over...


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Buy the DVD and rip it using something like DVD Catalyst.  The files end up rather largish but then again so do purchased movies I believe.  You can side load a couple of her favorites and swap them out with others you own periodically to keep her happy. Or, optionally, add a WI Drive into the mix and have a selection of ripped owned DVDs available to stream from it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> I *KNOW* this has been asked before, but ... how do you find the free movies at Amazon? I just pulled the trigger for prime but can't seem to find much; a few, mostly old TV shows. Help?


I did a search, and this link will show about 650 free videos, but I don't know why it doesn't show all of the free ones.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dinstant-video&field-keywords=&x=9&y=18#/ref=sr_nr_p_36_0?rh=n%3A2625373011%2Cn%3A%212644981011%2Cn%3A%212644982011%2Cn%3A2858778011%2Cp_36%3A2734928011&bbn=2858778011&ie=UTF8&qid=1328802804&rnid=2734927011


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Trying to like the Prime free videos selections, but ...  I thought there are supposed to be movies available for free ... not seeing much in that line other than several hundred of those, "The Making Of... " and, "World Premier ..." featurettes.  Talk about padding your numbers with useless junk. I may be going back to Netflix. At least there they had some movies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I wish they would give us more options for purchasing videos. Yesterday my granddaughter wanted to watch Shrek and I had to pay $2.99 for 24 hours of viewing. I would much rather have paid $10.99 or $12.99 and own it, because she tends to like to watch the same movies over and over...and over...and over...


But it says you can pay $9.99 and own it.  http://www.amazon.com/Shrek/dp/B005RDF2RG/


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Prime Movies: there are currently just shy of 2500 movies
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=PIVHPBB_Dept_Movies?ie=UTF8&rh=n%3A2858905011%2Cp_85%3A2470955011&page=1&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=left-1&pf_rd_r=06VNN88NART4GVC5PH9T&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1343790742&pf_rd_i=2676882011

Prime TV: Some are HD and most are standard.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=PIVHPBB_Dept_TV?ie=UTF8&rh=n%3A2864549011%2Cp_85%3A2470955011&page=1&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=left-1&pf_rd_r=1BC8VP658XT5A1ZYS503&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1343790742&pf_rd_i=2676882011

Then down the left side of the screen you can choose by genre.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

OH. MY. GOODNESS. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! This is what I needed. Why does Amazon make it so hard to find these ... never mind, I know - they're in the movie selling business. (did I say thanks yet for these links?)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It's not that difficult to find them.. here's a pictoral tutorial:

On the main Amazon page at Amazon.com in the left side menu the very first choice down:









Making that choice pops up:









Choosing the Prime instant videos your next page will look like:









Ok it doesn't have the magnificent PICK HERE and circles and arrows... 

Choosing movies brings up:









As your new left side menu, from there as you can see, you can choose by genre. Same genre type choices come up if you pick TV from step 3.

Edit to fix picture size issues... it was a bit out of hand.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Well OK. Pardon my ignorance! And thanks for the directions.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

No sweat. The pics are a bit oversize, I'll see if I can rein them in a bit.. rofl. Glad I could help. Personally I prefer choosing via computer because it is sooo much easier to see choices, it's more difficult to find all options on the Fire.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I select on either my computer or my TV. My BluRay dvd player lets me access the internet via WiFi for some things.


----------

